# ever heard of Wright$Taylor Distillers?



## deesart (May 15, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Wright & Taylor Distillers in Louisville KY?
 I have a bottle that according to a book I have, should be from the 1880 to 1890.
 The front is embossed with WRIGHT & TAYLOR DISTILLERS LOUISVILLE KY and the back embossed with FULL QUART and REGISTERED.  I am includeing a picture and would appreciate any information on this bottle or where I may go to find out.
 Thanks
 Dee







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## whiskeyman (May 19, 2005)

Wright & Taylor were around a long time...bottle is seen as  both BIM and ABM....usually in amber....common, so under $15.00.


----------



## deesart (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the information whiskeyman


----------

